# Drop Spindles



## pmatherne (May 3, 2012)

One of my hobbies is being a re-enactor for a local renaissance festival where one of the jobs I have is helping in the weavers shed or demonstrating spinning/carding. While doing the research I found myself finding a lot of interesting information so instead of keeping this all to myself I decided to compose an article about drop spindle. 
Well, let me say I am amazed at how many styles I have found when I started looking deeper. So now what I am looking for is to see if anyone has any pictures of the more rarer styles of drop spindles like the Akha Spindle/Balkan Spindle/Turkish Spindle or some of the supported spindle that I would be able to use

Also does anyone know of anyone who hand makes drop spindles and if they sell them online. I would like to put some recommendations at the end of the article and would rather use the hand made ones in lieu of the mass produced drop spindles. The same would also apply to starter kits


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Several spindle makers have Etsy shops. My son has some for sale through Flannelberry Fibre. 
A local woodturner sells them at my LYS too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have handmade drop spindles on my website!

Handmade Traditional Drop Spindle

These are very good quality, well-balanced spindles. 

I don't currently have any pictures of weird types of drop spindles, but the local glassblower has started making some beautiful glass spindle whorls for me for laceweight yarns.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There are lots of people who make wonderful spindles by had. Did you do a search on Google to find pictures of the spindles you are looking for? Respect the Spindle is a book put out by Interweave Press and has lots of information the history of spindle spinning and which style of spindle is best for which type of spinning. The author was raised in South America so would probably present a different perspective. You might be able to find it at your library.

I would love to read your article.


----------



## pmatherne (May 3, 2012)

Well I am hoping to get it out soon, though I might end up splitting it up. The further I go the more I seem to add. Nearing 1000 words


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pmatherne I'm sorry that I forgot to Welcome you to the Fold  I think I got excited about your article. Well when you finish it I would love to read it. It all sounds very interesting.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Drop spindles are great for reenactments. People of all ages love them and are fascinated by them. I try to have several so I can reach one to the visitors to have a try. It's great fun. The bottom whorl spindles are the easier ones to learn on because the weight is lower. Be sure to get a good balance. It's best if you can try them out before you buy. Not all are the same.


----------



## pmatherne (May 3, 2012)

Well without any further writing (sort of got told to post it or I will knock you upside the head with a 10lb bag of fleece)
What is a Drop Spindle


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now, now, I didn't threaten you with a 10# bag of fleece 

Thanks for posting this I look forward to havering a bit of time to read it.

Another book recommendation, which is also talked about in our Spinning 101 thread, is, Hands On Spinning by Lee Ravens it takes you from stick spinning, to spindle spinning then to wheels spinning.


----------



## pmatherne (May 3, 2012)

Thanks I will have to try and look into that one
I do plan on continuing the article in hopes that I get enough material to make a book from it


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

pmatherne, if you decide to self-publish, PM me, I'd be happy to help if I can!


----------

